# Body material in Vancouver



## Dublin82 (Apr 27, 2007)

I live in Vancouver, BC and I'm going to start building a Telecaster. I can't find anywhere to obtain a piece of Ash for the body. Anybody know where to look?


----------



## Four play (Apr 10, 2007)

A good piece of....................Oh you said ash ! Sorry been :food-smiley-004: all afternoon couldn't resist !None


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Give Larry a shout at Gallery Hardwoods. Delivered right to your door.
http://www.galleryhardwoods.com/


----------



## Dublin82 (Apr 27, 2007)

Exactly what I was looking for. Thanks.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

You're geographically close to Warmoth in Puyallup, Washington. How much work do you want to get into?

Peter


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

peter benn said:


> You're geographically close to Warmoth in Puyallup, Washington. How much work do you want to get into?
> 
> Peter


Ya Warmoth will also route the neck pocket and pickups if you don't want to get into that.


----------

